# Kinkajou breeder uk?!



## Gem93 (Oct 20, 2013)

I just wondered if anyone knows of breeders or reputable pet shops in the uk where i could obtain a kinkajou from? I have done an extensive amount of research regarding how to look after them so i really don't need any lectures from anyone on how to look after them i just really would appreciate if anyone could let me know where in the uk i could get one from! 
Would be greatly appreciated ! 
Thanks!


----------

